# Lock up your snowblower.



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

http://s.pennlive.com/0AVY1LC


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah sure, you betcha no problem Anytime. we have to do that all the time up here in the frozen tundra. snowblowers in the winter and bicycle's in the summer time. other wise every thing will be gone with the Schwinn.:facepalm_zpsdj194qhk::icon_whistling:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well that was a short read. at my house if it works it gets locked in the garage


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

When I lived in New Orleans, it was generators that were always getting stolen. 
Not too many snowblowers were stolen down there. Can't figure out why!


----------



## Golfergordy (Oct 29, 2014)

When I was a kid, back in the late 50's, a neighbor got a snowblower, and I was amazed at seeing it operate. A few days later I heard that someone removed it from his garage w/o permission. This was in a Chicago neighborhood where car batteries were routinely removed from cars parked in the street in wintertime, again w/o permission. It just dawned on me that I have always (for many decades) stored my snowblower in my locked garage under chain, lock & key, but I just leave my lawnmower sit in the same garage w/o any theft protection whatsoever. Hmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I'm lucky to live in a rural area (not quite farm-sized), and we leave stuff outside without having to worry about anything but the elements.

Having said that, there was a report of a few car break-ins last year, and one creepy dude showing up at bus stops across several nearby towns. That, of course, concerns me more than someone stealing yard equipment.

Mike


----------

